# Your PHA Masonic MENTOR



## Ceasare (Jan 24, 2012)

Who is the mason that inspired you the most?  Also, what characteristics/knowledge did they possess that still influences?


----------



## Ceasare (Jan 24, 2012)

One of mine was my departed cousin, the late Rev. L. B. George, 33.  He taught me the need to be a man of the community, and to use resources wisely!


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jan 28, 2012)

The person that has had the most influence is my WM (Anthoni Long).  He sponsored me and has encouraged me from day one.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 29, 2012)

The masons that inspire me the most are DDGM Deal and PM Ackerman. It was these brothers who introduced me to the KOP many many years ago. They have followed my development and watched over me with the care they could have given one of their own children. This year I will taking time out from my schedule to honor them at the district KOP banquet in November.

The question has often been asked am Imy brothers keeper? In this case they were my keepers then and still are to this day. I can always count on them for a word rather it be advise or encouragement. This is something that we as men don't do enough in todays times and that is encourage each other.


My two cents..


----------



## rawatts (Feb 17, 2012)

One of My mentors is DDGM Ronald D Gerac of MWPHGLofTX 15-A. He has taught me A-Z on how we as Masons are to act, conduct business and be seen in the community.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Mar 6, 2012)

My PHA Mentor is my Worshipful Master, Bro. William A. Ross, 32nd, of Bayou City Lodge #228, PHA, F & AM, District 15-A, Houston, Texas.  This Brother and I have been friends since our College Days, and he also finished High School with my Wife.   I would have to say that Bro. Ross is the reason that I made the decision to become a Prince Hall Mason.   I was initated, passed, and raised in what is known in the Black Community as a "4 Letter" Lodge (Black AF & AM Lodge), and the night I was raised, I was somewhat proud of what I THOUGHT to be an accomplishment at the time.   Bro. Ross happened to be DJ'ing my Sister's Birthday party, and all he said was, "congratulations, Vince; when you have some free time, we need to talk".   It was then that he enlightened me on what were discovered to be huge disparities regarding lineage and recognition between what I had chosen as a Fraternal Affiliation in Masonry, and what he spoke very fondly of in Prince Hall Masonry.......Bro. Ross was NEVER condescending, nor judgmental.   All he ever told me was, "if and when you want any information on becoming a REGULAR Mason, give me a call; your affiliation may be good if all that you're seeking is camaraderie with the Men in THAT particular Lodge; however, if you are seeking Recognition Worldwide, and a Lineage that is tied to the UGLE in England, you should reconsider."     From that point, I spent the next 12 MONTHS reading and researching all that he could offer me regarding Prince Hall Masonry.   In July 2010, I made the decision to petition a Prince Hall Affiliated Lodge.   Bro. Ross sponsored my petition, and was there throughout the entire process.    Bro. Ross was also instrumental in making sure that I re-learned my Degree Work in the Free and Accepted Ritual, and became familiar with the inner workings of a PHA Symbolic Degreed Lodge.  More important than his titles, and his assistance in helping me gain admission to his Lodge, I have also watched his walk AS A MAN OUTSIDE OF THE LODGE.    Bro. Ross is a devoted Husband and Father, who always puts his family ahead of everything else.   So, I extend my most sincere appreciation to Bro. Ross, for his patience and mentoring............He is definitely a role model in our Lodge..........Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., PROUD MEMBER OF Bayou City Lodge #228, PHA,  F & AM,  Houston, Texas


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 7, 2012)

Inspirational!


----------



## RockBender (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, Frat I  Love This Story!  The Mason who most influences me and is my mentor is Bro. Miller from Capital City Lodge No. 47, This brother also belonged to an irregular body of masons at some point during his travels and like me sought out the truth.  Brother Milller is the Senior Deacon of his lodge and when I say no one can walk the middle chamber as proficent as this Man.  This Brother has inspired me and has taken me and my entire lodge under his wing since we healed over back in 2011.


----------

